# Sea Freight Standstill



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Subject: Shipping: Huge number of vessels idle - look at pics enclosed!

According to our sources there are currently 130 ships idle outside
Singapore, and satelite pics indicate over 100 ships idle in Piraeus
(Greece).

We believe that the recent upturn in dry bulk rates will be temporary as
Golden Week kicks in next week.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

over the summer, I was told, ocean freight was around $100/ton from china to the USA - now they are operating at $15-20/ton for same trip. The lead buyer for the TN Farmers CooP's fertilizer told us that last month. Wouldn't want to own a ship right now.:.)


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Curious if anyone ships hay overseas?


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

top producer magazine said yesterday that freight rates have went from $230,000 in May of last year to $2,000/day this week.
be a bad bad time to own a ship


----------

